# Guido J. Braem : Darwin ( new eBook )



## Lars Pedersen (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi

Guido' s "Darwin" is released in an english edition, as eBook.

http://www.facebook.com/DarwinThePowerOfObservationAndReflection

It is highly recomendable, to anyone with an interest in natural history.



Lars


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 9, 2012)

Excellent. Now if he would just publish his Phrag book!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 9, 2012)

Hopefully with better orthography than the written edition  !!!! Jean


----------



## newbud (Aug 10, 2012)

Unfortunately not on U.S. Amazon site.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes it is:

http://www.amazon.com/Darwin-ebook/...8&qid=1344635114&sr=8-1&keywords=Darwin+Braem


Lars


----------



## newbud (Aug 10, 2012)

I stand corrected.


----------



## Lars Pedersen (Aug 11, 2012)

I know, because I told where to sell it 

I also just put another book an the market (englis version will come shortly):

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Leyendas-del-Amazonas/251780861592187?ref=stream

Lars


----------



## Braem (Nov 24, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Excellent. Now if he would just publish his Phrag book!



He is working on it.


----------



## Braem (Nov 24, 2012)

JeanLux said:


> Hopefully with better orthography than the written edition  !!!! Jean



Which edition do you refer to ? (Please also let me know via e-mail - ([email protected]) - There will be a updated French edition as ebook shortly.


----------



## Braem (Nov 24, 2012)

Braem said:


> He is working on it.



But next is the second edition of Braem & Chiron - Paphiopedilum (as English eBook) ---- if we get enough in situ, habitat, etc. and close-up pictures. Suggestions etc. for improvement and correction can still be sent - but please via e-mail:
[email protected]


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 24, 2012)

Braem said:


> Which edition do you refer to ? (Please also let me know via e-mail - ([email protected]) - There will be a updated French edition as ebook shortly.



e-mail sent! Jean


----------

